# Remington Model Seven Stock Replacement



## KbT47 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have acquired a Remington Model Seven 7mm-08. The previous owner did some custom work on this stock with what appears to be a hacksaw. Any idea of where to get a finished wood stock for this gun?


----------



## GregoryB. (Jul 24, 2015)

Stocky's stocks or Boyd's . They should have something to fit most budgets.


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 25, 2015)

Good advice, right there ^^^^^. Also, should you desire something a bit "different" Boyds now has a link on their site to design your own special rifle stock with several different options available. You can choose walnut (plus upgraded walnut) or any number of colors of laminate wood for your stock. 

Stock style, checkering patterns, forend tip & recoil pad options as well. IIRC, a standard non-checkered walnut or laminate stock, fully finished can be had for about $120. I put together a special stock I wanted for a rifle I have in a synthetic stock and with all the options I aded, it was still quite reasonable at about $275.

Good Luck!


----------



## KbT47 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, guys. Good stuff.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 10, 2015)

Check gunbroker or ebay for Rem model 7 stocks...you might could get an original for a song and a dance. I have a McMillian fiberglass on my model 7.


----------



## JohnK (Aug 25, 2015)

These things, Boyd's, start at $100 and you can pick a length of pull and add different recoil pads etc....I have an old wood stocked model 7 that shoots wonderful but the stock is pretty beat up after all these years and I'm going to try one of these.

http://s812.photobucket.com/user/billt460/media/Marlin20X-720.22320002_zpsbnkdrmun.jpg.html


----------

